
A stack that handles 350m file api requests per day - igordebatur
https://stackshare.io/uploadcare/how-uploadcare-built-a-stack-that-handles-350m-file-api-requests-per-day
======
devwastaken
Very interesting that they have an image processor that uses SIMD for big
performance gains. Using either SSE4 or AVX2 with
[https://github.com/uploadcare/pillow-
simd](https://github.com/uploadcare/pillow-simd)

~~~
igordebatur
If you're interested to learn more about Pillow-SIMD,
[https://blog.uploadcare.com/the-fastest-production-ready-
ima...](https://blog.uploadcare.com/the-fastest-production-ready-image-resize-
out-there-part-0-7c974d520ad9)

